# Conditioner/deep conditioner/mask for dry, damaged hair



## MAC_addiction<3 (Mar 2, 2009)

Im here again asking hair questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i think i posted a thread a while ago about products for my dry and damaged hair and i was recommended loreal professionel intense repair shampoo and conditioner which i fell in love with and have used ever since as it did seem to add moisture into my hair so it wasn't so dry and straw like but ive noticed for the last month it has stopped doing anything for my hair. I even left the conditioner on over night once and my hair was still dry n rough to touch in the morning even after blow drying etc. So i think it's time for a new product, i know the damage can never be repaired and i do have regular trims and try my best not to use heat on it wherever possible but i need the moisture back into my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's making me feel so horrible lately i need another miracle product i think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so any recomendations are welcome. I have been pondering over ghd's line like the indulgence weekly conditioning mask that comes with 7 little tubes of conditioner, or the nurture conditioner for weak and damaged hair? anyone tried these out? Any suggestions and brands welcome. Thanks so much x


----------



## florabundance (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi hon, I use this:
philosophy shear splendor hair mask : HQhair.com Hair & Skin Care Products : philosophy shear splendor hair mask
and it's amazing


----------



## Penn (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't have any recomendations but for me I usually switch up the type or brand of hair products. I find that if I switch it every so often, it works better.


----------



## ashleydawn (Mar 2, 2009)

I used to use Redken Anti-Snap (a leave-in) and Redken Extreme Deep Fuel (deep conditioner). I definitely thought they made my hair feel better.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Mar 2, 2009)

the Alterna Caviar line is amazing!!


----------



## Septemba (Mar 2, 2009)

I like doing hot or leave-in oil treatments with olive oil, sometimes coconut oil. You can apply it to damp or dry hair. I usually leave it in for a few hours and then wash out, I shampoo twice to get it all out.

I love The Long Hair Community for info about haircare and recipes/products, they know everything about hair!


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Mar 2, 2009)

I love to rotate Joico K-pak deep penetrating reconstructor and Redkens All Soft Heavy Cream...
the problem you _may_ be having is that you have used something with protein wayyy too much causing it to get brittle.  Switch to a moisturizing deep treatment rather than a reconstructing for a little and only use a protein based reconstructing treatment 2 times a month at most


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 2, 2009)

I use the new redken real care line. I think that is the name, its all purple bottles and I lovelove it!


----------



## onepinkdiamond (Mar 3, 2009)

Why is there never any love for Lush's RETREAD triple strength conditioner??? I swear by this conditioner as I have coarse hair and is prone to that straw effect that you mention.  It IS my holy grail and I stand by it 100%.  You need to give it a shot.  I love the smell, although it is different from your typical frangrance-y drugstore smells, but it's a natural smell. You'll tell a difference in your hair's condition by the second time you use it. Promise. If not, give it to me!


Retread. Retread. Retread!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Mar 3, 2009)

lol will definetly look into all your suggestions thanks girlsss...any more anyonee???


----------



## alka1 (Mar 3, 2009)

WEN by Chaz Dean. Chaz's advice is to not use shampoos that lather - especially for those with dry hair. his cleansing conditioners are amazing (I love Sweet Almond Mint). I think the Fig conditioner is the one that's targeted for Dry hair. He's really popular on QVC


----------



## lunatwinkle (Mar 10, 2009)

I have really dry, thick, and frizzy hair. I really love Neutrogena Triple Moisture Hair Recovery Mask and Aussie Deeeeep 3 Minute Miracle. Those two products are HG deep conditioners for me!

Also, I rotate between conditioners everyday to avoid residue and tolerance build-up. If I use the same hair products for a long period of time, my hair gets some sort build-up and the product isn't as effective. I have like 6 different conditioners in my shower right now, lol!

I also love Biosilk Silk Therapy as a leave-in serum. It really makes my hair shiny and smooth! I love it!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 10, 2009)

Is that L'Oreal Itense Repair stuff protein based? If so prolonged use of that product could be causing the dryness. Protein reconstructs damaged hair but if you over use it it will make it dry and brittle.
Bumble and Bumble Creme de Coco hairmask works great for dryness and it's not protein based.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 12, 2009)

None. 

A good 3-4 inches (depending on the length of hair of course) off your hair is the answer unfortunately.

I honestly believe there is no treatment out there that will ever repair broken hair. The only thing that I have ever seen repair damaged hair back to its original state is Tanagra (Tanagra Hair Repair) but again comes with a price tag and a few setbacks i.e you can't wash your hair between each application.

You can help prevent damaged hair (heat protection, lessen usuage of straighteners, hair dryer, protect from weather, don't brush when extremely knotty), but you cannot cure it unfortunately. Hair will break no matter what you do because it is dead.. its not 'breathing' it doesn't replenish itself all over etc. Its just something that happens. 

I always explain this to clients so they understand damaged hair better.. think of your hair as a broken chair leg with splinters... the only way to repair it right back to its original condition with no bumps and lumps is to chop its legs off all to one length. No matter what glue (or conditioners/treatments in hair's case) will ever get it back to its original state. Same theory with broken hair unfortunately.


----------



## Chikky (Mar 14, 2009)

I use these: 
Aveda Damage Remedy Deep Mask
Aveda Dry Remedy Shampoo, Conditioner and Mask
and the Aveda Smooth Infusion line

I just kinda switch when I feel like it between Dry Remedy and Smooth Infusion. Mostly, because of winter dryness, I use the Dry Remedy alot, and I mix the two masks together. Sometimes there's TOO much protein for some people's hair with just the Damage Remedy, but it depends on how your hair is. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 14, 2009)

I agree with vocaltest, once it's all cut off as well I like to use VO5 hot oil tubes. twice a week. It helps my hair immensely, then use kerastase hair mask once a week.


----------



## Delerium (Mar 14, 2009)

I've been having dryness issues with my hair all winter long, and I discovered a new intensive conditioner that works great for me.

Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Hair Smoothie
Sephora: Carol's Daughter Black Vanilla Hair Smoothie: Intensive

I love it, it makes my hair silky and smooth and much bouncier and shinier.  I don't have a lot of dame though, just dry hair from a lack of moisture this winter.


----------



## trendoid (Mar 15, 2009)

My absolute favorite hair masque is Kiehl's Olive Fruit Oil Deeply Repairative Hair Pak


----------



## CherryAcid (Mar 16, 2009)

I am a huge fan of Redken Anti Snap it really saved my hair!  Only use it twice a week at the most though or the protein will make your hair too brittle.
L'Oreal Intense Repair Masque is one of my staple products, its just amazing and makes my highlighted hair like silk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It has never made my hair brittle though so i'm not sure whats causing you hair to go like that.  I agree about changing you products around every once and a while though!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 17, 2009)

I Biolages Deep conditioner. I also like Organix Conditioner deep conditioner and Aussie 3 minute miracle.


----------



## aggrolounge (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't think a full 3-4 inches off is always necessary. Since I don't have a pic to go off of, I think it's hard to say if it's truly beyond repair. I second the recommendation for Neutrogena Triple Moisture. I love that mask, and it's so cheap. I don't recommend the rest of that line, though. Another good cheap one is the Garnier mask. 
I looove all of Biolage's conditioners too.
A good trim would be helpful, though!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 23, 2009)

The best stuff as per me would be :- Matrix Biolage Intense Moisture Masque or Matrix Biolage Intense Repair Masque. You could couple those if your hair is like in a really bad condition ... HTH


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 23, 2009)

beyond the zones ''last call'' hair masque


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 25, 2009)

I dye my hair ALOT
(like...have to re-do it once a week)

I use Aussie 3 minute miracle once a week and it still feels all nice and soft after two years of having Blue hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So yeah, I thoroughly reccomend it!


----------

